# Lackschutz für Meta AM V3



## Hypnotize (30. August 2017)

Hi Leute, ich hab schon das Netz und das IBC durchforstet. Aber leider nichts konkretes gefunden.

Ich suche nach einer Lackschutzfolie für mein Meta AM V3 26"

Auf der Commencal Seite gibt es zwar eine, diese ist aber leider glänzend und ich würde Matt bevorzugen.
Hier im Bikemarkt gibt es eine fürs Meta SX.

Nun meine Frage. Wisst ihr ob der Meta SX mit dem AM V3 identisch ist?

High-tere Grüße
Andi

Gesendet von meinem Pixel mit Tapatalk


----------



## 4Stroke (22. Oktober 2017)

Kauf dir das doch aus dem autozubehör. Habe es selbst zugeschnitten. Mit etwas spüliwasser und einem Fön habe ich es nahezu perfekt hinbekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

